# Components of a an EV



## rbmc1968 (7 mo ago)

TTT


----------



## leccysam (Dec 30, 2010)

The


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

lennys26 said:


> With there being boatloads of controllers available for sale on the market, I am wondering -- (assuming the battery can supply the needed power), is it as simple as pairing a controller with a higher powered motor and things will just work? Apart from the obvious voltage and kWs elements, what makes the components compatible (or not)?


Control, meaning mostly communications between components.


----------

